# Realtree Shifter Knobs



## Ace12 (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought I would post this in case any of you were camo junkies like me.  I searched everywhere for some Realtree shifter knobs that would match my new seat covers.  I couldn't find any anywhere.  Finally I came across a website that does custom CNC machined valve covers and shift knobs.  The shift knobs are machined from aluminum and have a brass insert that screws in, and is sized to whatever thread size you specify.   The Realtree coating is powder coated and baked on for an extremely tough finish.  I was amazed at the detail in these little knobs.  They do a great job. Here's their website:  http://www.diamondp.com/Aluminum_Shift_Knobs_s/34.htm
Pics of my knobs:


----------



## sj92097 (Oct 28, 2010)

have you tried them out


----------



## Ace12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Not yet.  Just got em today.  I will put em on tomorrow.


----------



## sj92097 (Oct 28, 2010)

show some pics after you install them


----------



## Ace12 (Oct 28, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## Ace12 (Oct 30, 2010)

Here they are installed.  I still have to put my shifter boots back on when I get done with them.


----------



## sj92097 (Oct 31, 2010)

looks good


----------



## c.broyles (Dec 11, 2010)

love them. they look good.


----------



## Hunter2340 (Feb 23, 2012)

How much a piece?


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 24, 2012)

i see you drive a yoder


----------

